# Cool Video



## shawnd (May 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, I was checking out some bike videos when i found this site Ourstage.com. they have tons of videos and you can even vote on which ones you like the best, its really cool.  I found this BMX video http://www.ourstage.com/video/channel/11-action-sports/XTWLYOTJGION you should check it out and vote for it, i really like this kid and the more votes he gets....he might just get discovered.


----------



## madman (May 22, 2007)

Put A Helmet On!!!


----------



## cbcbd (May 22, 2007)

Radical!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2007)

Spammeriffic!


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Spammeriffic!



Yeah, but it is sorta on topic and I didn't feel like going through the whole deletion/banning process so I let it slide figuring it would just drop off the page eventually...  But you guys keep bumping it... :roll:


...Oh crap I just did it too...


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, but it is sorta on topic and I didn't feel like going through the whole deletion/banning process so I let it slide figuring it would just drop off the page eventually...  But you guys keep bumping it... :roll:
> 
> 
> ...Oh crap I just did it too...



Don't bump the spam!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 22, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Don't bump the spam!



What does bump mean?  :dunce: ;-)


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> What does bump mean?  :dunce: ;-)



Well, you see, the spammer gets luck every time someone comments because the thread get BUMPED to the top of the topic list.   

....so don't reply to a spam thread.  The mods hate it.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 22, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Well, you see, the spammer gets luck every time someone comments because the thread get BUMPED to the top of the topic list.
> 
> ....so don't reply to a spam thread.  The mods hate it.



Thanks for the edumacation.  I will surely not post on this thread again...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 22, 2007)

See now I have to watch this video after all these bumps...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 22, 2007)

That's some steeze!


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for your help and understanding guys.


----------



## andyzee (May 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for your help and understanding guys.


 
hELP AND uNDERSTANDING IN WAT?


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 23, 2007)

about not bumping spam.


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> about not bumping spam.


 
What's that?


----------



## Goblin84 (May 23, 2007)

spam?  how did it become spam anyway?  I have often wondered that.  how did pointless messages become named after a canned psudo-food?


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> spam?  how did it become spam anyway?  I have often wondered that.  how did pointless messages become named after a canned psudo-food?



Good question.  According to Wikipedia Monty Python is to blame...



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The term spam is derived from the Monty Python SPAM sketch (see video in External Links), set in a cafe where nearly every item on the menu includes SPAM luncheon meat. As the server recites the SPAM-filled menu, a chorus of Viking patrons drowns out all conversations with a song repeating "SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM... lovely SPAM, wonderful SPAM", hence "SPAMming" the dialogue. The excessive amount of SPAM mentioned in the sketch is a reference to British rationing during World War II. SPAM was one of the few foods that were widely available...[more]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(electronic)


----------



## Goblin84 (May 23, 2007)

wow, good to know.  thank you!


----------



## Marc (May 24, 2007)

This is definitely not a bump.


----------



## ctenidae (May 29, 2007)

I have never, and will never, bumped a spam post.

Dammit!


----------

